# Galveston Bay Report



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishing the last few days has been decent. We've caught some nice trout drifting over shell and under birds. The Campbell group and our "singles" trip yesterday were both a good time with everyone catching some nice trout. Down South lures is what we're using. The redfish and sheepshead bite at the jetties has also been good. The Harris family boxed some nice ones yesterday afternoon.

I've got a couple days open next week and a few more throughout the rest of May. We're also booking up for the Summer. Give me a call to book your trip and let's go catch some fish.

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com


























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

